# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  حصرياً: منطقة الشرق الأوسط أول منطقة بالعالم ستشهد بلاك بيري 10

## masada123

يبدو أن بلاك بيري تولي إهتماما كبيرا بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط حتى أكثر من السوق الأمريكي رغم أنه أكبر سوق بالعالم وربما يعود هذا لكثرة محبيها في هذه المنطقة، سانديب سيغال المدير الإداري لشركة RIM بالشرق الأوسط قال في حديث خص به “عالم بلاك بيري” : 
منطقة الشرق الأوسط ستكون أول منطقة بالعالم تشهد أول هاتف بنظام BlackBerry 10 . 
هذا قد يعني أن إطلاق نظام BlackBerry 10 وكذلك أول هاتف بهذا النظام سيكون في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، أما موعد الإعلان فهو الذي لم يذكره سانديب سيغال لكننا عرفنا مسبقا من الرئيس التنفيذي Thorsten Heins أن الإعلان عنه سيكون بشهر يناير 2013.

----------

